# KULT/dwc



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

the buckets just past 2 weeks flower. ...(square bucket , 5,6. )...


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 14, 2009)

lots of leaf curl?

 look pretty healthy though.


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good brother, was wondering how you keep mold from overtaking the plant using dwc?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

mold? i ain't got a clue chef, 'cause never seen any...

i dont know whats causing the slight curl og. any ideas? i ain't worried or nothing...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2009)

When was your pics taken? Just as your lights came on or have they been on awhile?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

after they were on all day Duck...i had to add more to the rez. it was eating faster than i thought...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2009)

...

KULT & Skush(FuC)...

the KULT is in the dwc buckets. the Skush(FuC) is in soil...

5 Weeks, 4 Days...

changed out the rez' today. ppm's 1200. ph 5.8...i'm on the high end with the nutes now, and thier pumping out the trichs, which are clear...

had to trim out the biggest KULT. it was as big as our clothes washing machine. litterally... ...

first pic is the smaller KULT. the other KULT pics are from the BIG BUSH...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice Irish
looking healthy and happy


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks Kaotic. beginning to think no one likes pot porn over here...oh well, they love it at the bay...

taking this show on the road...later...


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2009)

Your dwc is amazing. I didn't think I needed to tell ya . But I kind of know the feeling . Man those nugz are tight. Its gonna be close for the new year. You have a lot to celebrate. Truly exquisite.


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Very not bad Irish. like the first pic its mind altering just by looking at it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2009)

I  ike  Bud  Porn...How  about  some  Micro  shots...I  feel  your  show  is  Lackig  only  that..everything  else  looks  wonderful..Take  care  and  be  safe


----------



## IRISH (Dec 19, 2009)

KULT , 2 days shy of being 8 weeks today...i've tried several times to think of a name to describe the taste and high from this girl, and yet, it still eludes me...very exotic flavors, and a stone to match...

the coffee scent is all gone now. i would have to say lemon pledge scent is the closest i can come up with now...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

Very  Nice  My  friend...How  much  longer ya  got?  They look  wonderful..Take  care and be safe


----------



## kaotik (Dec 19, 2009)

that's hilarious man.. that's exactly what one of my buddys described the smell as, lemon pledge  lol
i'm a smoker, everyone knows our senses are crap.. so i just say fruity


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

chopped so far, 2 bk's, 2 skush, 1 kult in soil, and 1 kult in dwc...

whats ready is 3 more bk's, 2 rhinos in soil, and a kult in dwc...

the bg is beginning to get mold at half cloudy...may have to take down early...

the wonder woman (3) are going to need another week also...


----------



## meds4me (Dec 21, 2009)

Very Nice there Irish ~ Been poppin in n out and KEEP That BUD PORN comin ~


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah kaotic, thats near as i can get to the scent, and i'm a heavy smoker also...i only smell that smell if i rub against them, or squeeze a bud...then the entire room smells lemony fresh...lol...

thought i hit a kult with pollen, but i didnt...still have beans for later...


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll be over as soon as cure is done........heheheee.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 21, 2009)

nice man.. possibly have some testers dried for christmas too eh 
sucks bout the BG.. better to chop a bit early then lose a lot later to mold.

my pollinated KULT i can't find a single seed on either  (i only lightly pollinated a branch of each.. guess i was a little too light on the KULT  lol)


look forward to the finished shots


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

i harvested the KULT in the DWC buckets over X-Mas...they went 9 weeks, with trichs 60/40... ...

my program for my cam is on the fritz. i cant figure how to get my pics of harvest from my cam to picasa? anybody got anything for me on that?

heres some 8 week KULT , dwc, to hold you's over til i figure this beast out...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 28, 2009)

i dunno anything about picasa  (or much at all, really  )
i usually just go to 'my computer', then go into my camera's pictures through there. select them all, and just manually move them to another folder on my computer.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

That Kult looks dangerous buddy


----------



## IRISH (Jan 1, 2010)

she is GSS...she is in a class all by herself...next time i run her, i'll push her further...more like 11-12 weeks if she'll handle it... the smoke is great at 9, but could go longer...

she filled up some jars, and thats what counts in the end...and everyone i've smoked her with, wants her, now...i passed cuts to all my friends...i smoked some a few weeks ago that went 11 weeks, and it blows my 9 week away...

i did'nt want it to be couch lock smoke, so i chopped at 9...this is the earliest she can come down, and we've seen her taken to 12...

my decision to take her at 9 was because i had several 8 week strains already that will couch lock ya, and i have another grow on deck waiting for the space...

i got a dozen jars full, and thats after i gave away 8 O's already. ...plus , i had to pay back some very cool friends for helping me out to take care of my crew, after the year end ripper got me...glad they helped us out, because it was getting expensive taking money out of my own pocket, to see these guys had thier meds...

my crew is extremely happy. now i have back up for them also, if this next run goes longer than expected. were back on track, thanks to my many friends. no one knows exactly what is coming out of my room, but me, and the 'lil woman, and now, i'll share that info with all of you.:hubba: ...

total dry weight = 22 Ounces, + what was smoked early, i'd say 24 O's complete...  ...after all the wheeling, and dealing for the things we'll need for this next grow, i have about 10 ounces to do what i please with...(all this with a 400w hps)lol...

trying to hook up more light right now from a dude that says he'll take 2 o's for his light set up , with EYE bulbs...

happy new years everyone...


----------



## kaotik (Jan 1, 2010)

wow. very impressive my friend
gram and a half per watt. (my math has never been strong, but i think that's about right?)

not too bad for a 'ghetto' grow i'd say


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 1, 2010)

Say what, 1.5g a watt club?? Straight baller. That is strong growing. Hope I can hit that with new set up. Nice work yo..


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year brother. Congrats on the harvest, like i said none deserve it more.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeee Haa Irish!  Happy days :hubba:  All that trim is going to make some real nice edibles


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice man, very very nice!!!


----------

